# anyone wanna see some snow dogs?



## BluEyedHusky (Jan 28, 2009)

Well since i'm new here and most people wont recognize the dogs so I will point them out in advance! Roxy is the smaller one wearing the pink collar with the whiter face and Blake is the other one with the choker chain. Oh ya, Blake is shedding out his puppy fur on his back legs and around his neck.. looks ugly but he's gotta go through it sometime! Enjoy!


































*more*


----------



## BluEyedHusky (Jan 28, 2009)




----------



## BluEyedHusky (Jan 28, 2009)

*thats all*


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Blake has such a devilish face, it looks like he's up to no good all the time. Well, he's a Husky so I suppose that's a given, but at least he doesn't look like he's innocent like my dorks try to look.

Roxy has such a sweet face and I adore her markings. Beautiful dogs.


----------



## BluEyedHusky (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks for the comments RBark. Actually the troublemaker of the 2 is Roxy believe it or not! Blake is usually pretty innocent but I love the 3rd picture of Blake because has that 'look' on his face that hes about to do something bad lol. 

I did browse through a few of your pictures earlier today and saw your white one and the tribute to the husky in your avatar and sig. They are both great looking dogs!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

I love the Husky w/blue & brown eyes, but there is something so hypnotic about two crystal blue eyes looking back at you (sorry RBark ). They are quite the lookers. Can't wait to see more of them.


----------



## LuvmyRotti (Oct 26, 2007)

Stunning dogs. Welcome to DF and look forward to seeing more of Blake and Roxy. Love her pink collar!


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

BluEyedHusky said:


>


Blake has a very intimidating look about him,both your dogs are awesome


----------



## HuskyLuv (May 16, 2008)

Oh my gosh I'm in husky heaven! Stunning dogs and awesome pics!


----------



## Taz^ (Jan 23, 2009)

Fascinating dogs, they look like they're really been taking care of  

I might actually get a Siberian Husky myself, such noble dogs... or to me at least anyway hehe


----------



## tuffycuddles (Sep 25, 2008)

aw! they are gorgeous!


----------



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

Gorgeous! I never get enough of these dogs... can't wait to have my own one husky one day.


----------



## LMH (Jan 2, 2008)

You have really cool looking dogs. Roxy is so dainty and property looking and Blake looks like a little racoon face. They are awesome.


----------



## BluEyedHusky (Jan 28, 2009)

JessRU09 said:


> Gorgeous! I never get enough of these dogs... can't wait to have my own one husky one day.


Is your pup part husky? i was admiring a few pictures of him today. He is also a cutie!


----------



## BluEyedHusky (Jan 28, 2009)

Taz^ said:


> Fascinating dogs, they look like they're really been taking care of
> 
> I might actually get a Siberian Husky myself, such noble dogs... or to me at least anyway hehe


They are great dogs. Definitely fun to own. She is my first husky and actually my first dog. I've been around dogs my whole life because my family. I got a Shih Tzu when i was a year old and he passed away when i was 13 and then we bought a Sheltie and his passing was hard on the family so we didn't plan on getting another dog until i finally begged my dad for me to buy a husky of my own and have her in the house. we'll be moving out soon though. right now Roxy and Blake don't actually live in the same house so they go nuts when they get to see each other. They can be a difficult breed in some aspects because they are so stubborn and so smart but they really are unique and i love them!

Roxy is a little to well taken care of.. pretty spoiled actually . She knows shes beautiful and i cant resist her puppy dog eyes most of the time. I cant seem to go to the pet store without buying her a new toy each time. So i've been having my boyfriend go with me so he can stop me from buying something for her everytime!


cant tell me you can resist these!


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

BluEyedHusky said:


> They are great dogs. Definitely fun to own. She is my first husky and actually my first dog. I've been around dogs my whole life because my family. I got a Shih Tzu when i was a year old and he passed away when i was 13 and then we bought a Sheltie and his passing was hard on the family so we didn't plan on getting another dog until i finally begged my dad for me to buy a husky of my own and have her in the house. we'll be moving out soon though. right now Roxy and Blake don't actually live in the same house so they go nuts when they get to see each other. They can be a difficult breed in some aspects because they are so stubborn and so smart but they really are unique and i love them!
> 
> Roxy is a little to well taken care of.. pretty spoiled actually . She knows shes beautiful and i cant resist her puppy dog eyes most of the time. I cant seem to go to the pet store without buying her a new toy each time. So i've been having my boyfriend go with me so he can stop me from buying something for her everytime!
> 
> ...


3 destroyed screen doors, one destroyed window screen, two destroyed crates, two destroyed blankets, a destroyed pillow, over $1,000 in animal control reclaim fees, a dozen or so chases, a faceplant off a bike when he started pulling while i was braking later...

Yes, I can resist those damned eyes. Damned right I can. Damn it, those stupid eyes. Cruse them! Blast them all to down under! May they burn in heck and never see the light of day! 

(No, I still can't.)


----------



## tuffycuddles (Sep 25, 2008)

RBark said:


> 3 destroyed screen doors, one destroyed window screen, two destroyed crates, two destroyed blankets, a destroyed pillow, over $1,000 in animal control reclaim fees, a dozen or so chases, a faceplant off a bike when he started pulling while i was braking later...
> 
> Yes, I can resist those damned eyes. Damned right I can. Damn it, those stupid eyes. Cruse them! Blast them all to down under! May they burn in heck and never see the light of day!
> 
> (No, I still can't.)


haha!!!  Ditto.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

RBark said:


> 3 destroyed screen doors, one destroyed window screen, two destroyed crates, two destroyed blankets, a destroyed pillow, over $1,000 in animal control reclaim fees, a dozen or so chases, a faceplant off a bike when he started pulling while i was braking later...
> 
> Yes, I can resist those damned eyes. Damned right I can. Damn it, those stupid eyes. Cruse them! Blast them all to down under! May they burn in heck and never see the light of day!
> 
> (No, I still can't.)


LOLOLOLOL. Sucker.


----------



## OwnedByColby (Jan 29, 2009)

Oh God, They Are Just STUNNING. Huskies Are Such Beautiful Creatures


----------



## cats11233 (Jan 30, 2009)

Very Nice Looking dogs!!!


----------



## SMoore (Nov 9, 2007)

Beautiful dogs and they look like they're enjoying the weather!

Send some of that snow to Louisiana :-D


----------



## BluEyedHusky (Jan 28, 2009)

RBark said:


> 3 destroyed screen doors, one destroyed window screen, two destroyed crates, two destroyed blankets, a destroyed pillow, over $1,000 in animal control reclaim fees, a dozen or so chases, a faceplant off a bike when he started pulling while i was braking later...
> 
> Yes, I can resist those damned eyes. Damned right I can. Damn it, those stupid eyes. Cruse them! Blast them all to down under! May they burn in heck and never see the light of day!
> 
> (No, I still can't.)


Ours are only 10 months old but we've had our fair share of destroyed toys, carpets, crates and curtains already.


----------

